# E-Tec tiller on OMC 3cyl.



## Xterminator GT (Mar 12, 2018)

My latest project is putting an e-tec tiller handle on my 56” OMC. My reasons for swapping it over are trim switch in the end of the throttle, it’s longer, and the shifter is much easier to reach. 

The tiller bolts up like it was made for it. The shift cable will hook right up like factory. Don’t mind the picture, mine is an outboard jet. I’m getting a longer shift cable made. Since my motor is a ‘99 all the wiring plugged in like factory. The throttle is where things get a little more complex. The etec throttle throw isn’t as long so you have to make a little bracket and do some adjusting on all the linkages, but overall it’s a very easy swap.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## eshaw (Mar 15, 2018)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Mar 15, 2018)

It’s a really easy swap. I haven’t gotten to run it yet. I’m waiting on a shift cable and a new water pump kit before I put my jet on. I’m excited about running it though.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 26, 2018)

Make any more progress?


----------



## Xterminator GT (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ve got the motor all together and ready to go. My boat is at the shop getting the transom riser made. Hopefully be on the water next week. Since I done away with my console, this was the best place I could think of to put my tach. I wanted the biggest I could find. Luckily I found this 5” Autometer marine on sale.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 27, 2018)

If you don't mind my asking, where did you get the perforated sheet from and the pinch weld protector around the edge? I've been trying to locate those two items for a while now!


----------



## Xterminator GT (Mar 29, 2018)

It was in the boat when I bought it. It’s a very popular set up here in MO. I’ll never have one without it again.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I finally found some of the edge trim online. Now I just need to find the perforated sheet.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I finally found some of the edge trim online. Now I just need to find the perforated sheet. What kind of boat is it?


----------



## Xterminator GT (Mar 31, 2018)

17x48 Blazer SS


----------



## bdk_wa (Apr 9, 2018)

I have done this on a 1984 70hp johnson.
Here is a thread where I helped someone else.
https://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?p=8083178
This guy talks about it too...
https://www.leeroysramblings.com/converting_to_tiller.htm
This is the piece that I modified to get the carbs to open and close the same amount with the shorter throw. The remote controller throttle cable traveled something like 2.75 inches and the tiller throttle cable traveled 1.5...those numbers are close. I marked the location of the carbs at idle, start, and wide open throttle (both where the carbs are and where the roller on the cam is. Then I started by removing the cam and tracing it on a piece of 1/4 plywood. and then reinstall OEM cam and I connected the tiller handle. and moved the throttle to all three marks. and measured the distance that I would have to add to the cam to get the carbs to the position in relation to the marks on handle for start and WOT and added that much material to the plywood template cam in those locations. Cut our the wood cam and test. If the roller travels smoothly on the cam and it puts the carbs in the correct positions then you are really to water test. I used washers and my plywood cam for first test. When happy with the performance create a aluminum version of your plywood cam. NOTE* you will notice the level that connects to the throttle cable all so advances timing don't worry too much about this as that timing carrier travels its full distance early in the movement of the throttle travel. I was careful to out change the relation of the time and position of the carb linkage until timing was fully advanced. I have run the motor for a year now and love it as a tiller. Probably been 6 years now...no issue. It made the boat MAY more fishable.


----------



## redrum (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm amazed at the tiller jet boats out in MO. I want to go out there and check out these rivers. Center console boats are pretty much the norm here in Georgia / Tennessee. Are there many rocks? Are the river bottoms sand and mud?


----------



## Xterminator GT (Apr 15, 2018)

Mostly gravel bottom with big rocks here and there. Nothing to challenging to navigate for the most part. The Current river is where I do most of my running, it’s pretty shallow.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Apr 19, 2018)

I finally got the motor hung tonight. I’ll be ready for a test ride tomorrow.


----------



## handyandy (Apr 24, 2018)

Awesome, I really like that handle has me tempted to swap. Nice job


----------



## LouisTomc (Jan 15, 2019)

Would you mind giving me some insight on this conversion. What year etec did the tiller arm come off of. And how did you get throttle cable made. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Jan 17, 2019)

I believe mine came off of a 60hp etec. I think the 60-115 etec tillers are all the same. If your on Facebook look up the OMC tillers page. Tons of info on there about the swap. It’s not hard at all if you have a little mechanical ability. Getting full throttle travel is the most challenging part. I had to make a little extension for mine.


----------

